# SEABEE DAY R/C SHOOT OUT 2 Gulfport MS May 8th 2010



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

SEABEE DAY R/C SHOOT OUT 2 Gulfport MS May 8th 2010

Onroad racing held during the 2010 SeaBee Day event at the naval base in Gulfport, MS.









Seabee Day starts at 9 am and ends at 4pm 

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=1457


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

http://www.mobilercracing.com/seabee_flyer.pdf


----------

